# RIP Mr. Tetra



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Well my tetra finally died. It was too bad, he was looking perky this morning and even ate, so I thought he might shake it, but I came home this afternoon and he was gone . 

I do have a question though. Since he died from neon tetra disease, would treating my tank with something be a good idea? I had removed him from the tank about 3 days ago but I was wondering about my other fish. Also, another question. I need to get another tetra because there are only 2 in the tank right now...how long should I wait before getting an additional fishy?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear that :rip:


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

If the water parameters were correct, then it probably pined away as a result of no shoal to be a part of.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Another point, don't by your neons again from the same LFS as they too may suscum to neon disease.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Cichlid Man: I don't think he died from loneliness. He had NTD which is 100% mortality rate.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah, he was really sick when I pulled him out. I actually thought he would die that day. They won't be coming from the same store this time, because it's about 9 hours away from here...hehe. 

How many should I get...my tank is pretty close to fully stocked, but the water parameters are still perfect. Right now I have the 1 clown pleco, 2 platies, 2 tetras (grr) and 3 zebra danios. 

I was thinking I should get 1 neon tetra, but do you think 2 would be better? I don't want to overload the tank...but I know tetras like being in larger groups.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

personally i would go with 2 because neons dont produce alot of waste compared with other fish. also, is your tank planted? if it is i would definitly go with 2, if not its really a coin flip in my opinion, heads for 2 tails for 1 (jk)


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

It is planted. I have about 20 one-foot long pieces of anarchis growing in there right now. Lol, it's getting so plentiful that I may actually have to start tossing some. 

I would like to go with two tetras. They're so pretty, and these 2 are a little lonely with out their old pal.


----------

